# 1969 trunk torsion rods



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a 69 that was missing one torsion rod. I got lucky and found a set on ebay cheap. Instead of replacing the one already mounted I just installed one of the new used ones. Fairly simple installation I thought and everything seemed good when my trunk with spoiler stayed open on its own. When I closed it all was good. Went to reopen and it only opens about a foot. If I use a little persuasion it will open but with a very loud grinding popping like sound on the driver side like something is in a horrible bind. I cannot figure out what I could have done wrong. Anyone else expierenced this or have any insight?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you have the rubber insulator/Sleeve installed between the rods? It could be the rods twisting against each other?


----------



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes the one I installed had the rubber insulator. The sound is coming from the hinge itself on the driver side. There is a small hinge that I put the rod underneath that swivals and wondering if I installed it wrong. Doesnt make since. Its about 2 inches long bt one inch.


----------

